# 0.08 latex from China (Branded as Trumark?)



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I found this latex that ships from China. It's branded as Trumark but I am not too sure if it is truly licensed by Trumark? Picture is from vendor on the web.

I got a box of the 0.06 as well as the 0.08 to try and I am loving the 0.08. It punches soda cans through and through with 3/8 steel, banded on 3/4" straight cuts. I have been having a lot of fun destroying cans with it. The pull weight of the 0.8 feels just a touch heavier than Simpleshot black but lighter than Precise 0.065. I am begging to not like the Precise 0.065 so much because its elongation properties doesn't seem quite as good though it's a small matter to simply cut them a little longer if I want to use the Precise.

The 0.06 is so-so, not quite destroying cans with the same gusto but a lot lighter with very smooth and steady pull.

If anyone wants to try this stuff, a link is here:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/freeshiping-100cm-15cm-Flat-rubber-band-elastic-belt-tension-with-yoga-rack-closer-spring-taper-rubber/32656602404.html?traffic_analysisId=recommend_2088_2_90158_iswistore&scm=1007.13339.90158.0&pvid=2892fc4f-b663-47b8-8510-4cb44a8140c6&tpp=1

This is aliexpress though and it can take anywhere between 2 weeks and a month to transit.

Malaysians/Singaporeans will also find this same stuff on Lazada with shorter shipping times...

Cheers everyone!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for posting.

Always good to know about new options!


----------

